# ;) Daisy's beautiful girl!! Robin



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

She is so cute!!!!! 









Daisy = :sleeping: 
me: :ZZZ: :laugh:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What a sweetheart!! Congrats!!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Thankyou.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats - she is beautiful


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....what a cutie.... :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww...what a pretty lil' girl! Congrats Talitha and Daisy! :leap:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

pretty!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Gorgeous girl!! Congrats


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Buckskin, my fav!  :clap:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  Being between Daisy and me, she's gonna be pretty spoiled.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Just love her coloring congrats.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Adorable!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow! What a beautiful little girl!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Look at those colors-Daisy and you must be so proud! :stars: Now that's beautiful defined.  Have lotsa fun!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Pretty much spent the entire afternoon down in the barn with her in my lap. 
Ah, heaven.  
:hi5: for all the pink vibes.  
:grouphug: thanks for all the wonderful comments.  She has some neat markings going on, I agree.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

she is adorable!!!!  I love buckskins!!!!  

Congrats!!! :stars:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations on such a beautiful little girl!


----------

